# The "Drop" Command



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

We're trying to teach Benny this command with little luck. Whenever we play fetch or if he has something in his mouth we want him to drop, we can never get him to drop it.

How can we teach him to "drop"? Any success stories out there?


----------



## Tucker325 (May 26, 2009)

Tucker is really good at dropping. Anything from a toy to a piece of meat. I find that if you stare them in the eyes and have a really firm and serious tone they will obey you. This is showing them that you have power over them and that every toy they have belongs to you and you are allowing him to play with it. But as soon as you want it he has to give it back.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

I'll have to try that. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## sonsie74 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'll try that too because right now Frannie will fetch but not drop.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

My puppy is still young, so still early days - but I started off by offering a treat as I was saying "leave" and then giving her the treat and praising her when she dropped - she now does it without the treat. Unless she's feeling really naughty and starts playing tug - but I then leave it and walk away and she soon brings it over and drops it, wanting me to play again... We'll see if she's still being good in a few weeks time!


----------



## Vikki Pink (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh I'm going to try the stare too! Louis is ace at running after his ball and bringing it back but he will not drop it!! He keeps it in his mouth or runs off with it. Make me laugh cos he just doesn't seem to get that in order for me to throw it again, he has to let go! The other weekend he actually kept dropping the ball and I thought Yes, he's got it at last, but then next day he was back to normal and not dropping!!


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

We've had same problem with Stanley. I ended up buying two identical fetch toys. Balls with short rope attached. When he returns one I now give the drop command while showing him the other one. As soon as he drops I praise him and throw the one I'm holding. He then runs for it. I've now stopped using second toy and he drops on command more often than not allowing me to pick the toy up and throw again. Might be worth a try?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan was a bit difficult at first but picked up a firm drop command quite quickly, and now he is brilliant. He will drop the ball without any command right in the middle of my feet every time. It's just getting into the routine of the game.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I prefer to not intimidate the dog during the teaching of drop it myself.  When they come up with the item, I hold a treat out so they can see it and tease them with it. When they spit out the item for the treat, I say 'drop' and treat them. After they have the idea (they drop it on cue without a treat in view) I will use a deep growly voice if they refuse or blow me off, but not for the teaching of it.


----------



## Keeley (Apr 24, 2011)

The staring thing is a great idea. My pup is 11 weeks, so maybe he's a bit young for 'drop it' but he's definitely got a grip on him! 
I don't think I have an authoritative enough voice though! :/ He only responds to my partner's very manly voice! Haha. 
He sometimes drops it at my feet when it seems like I'm not up for playing and he is! So the concept is in there somewhere... haha. 
Will give it a go.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Keeley, Noodle was doing drop during her first week (8 weeks old) - she learnt loads of the basic commands that week and just seemed to love learning...


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie's pretty good at drop when it comes to balls and toys and stuff. But if she grabs something she's not allowed (generally a pair of my pants from the washing basket, or the bag of dog poo I've just picked up from the lawn - grrrrrrrrrrr!) she goes mental and I end up really annoyed, chasing her all over the garden and shouting. Now, I realise that this is not the way to get a dog to give somethign back to you (and I'm pretty sure my neighbours are peeing themselves laughing at me!), but generally that doesn't help me at the time. 

The other day, I recalled this 'stare' technique and did it when she grabbed something and ran off. I made myself as big as I could and really looked down at her with big starey eyes and said "Drop It" in a big deep voice - and she dropped it!!!!!!!!! You could have knocked me down with a feather. I'm saving it for the special occasions now, but I'm very glad to have it up my sleeve!


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Ha! I had a retriever with a penchant for pants. She liked very feminine, lacy, pretty knickers and used to pilfer them from the wash basket (her bed was in the utility room) and hide them away and proudly present them to guests when they arrived at the front door...! Quite embarrassing! Although I guess it was better for the postman and milkman to think that I always wore sexy knickers, rather than her giving him some skanky old greying granny pants...!


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

I tend to use the command "leave" and you have to be firm stare as if you mean it but dont keep repeating drop it, drop it , drop it ........give the dog time to think about what you want him/her to do. Repeating a command is just confusing for the little it doesn't work. good luck a remember a lttle training everday and be consistant!


----------

